# Ok guys! Graphics Kits Rene 1000?!?



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey y'all! Jus bought me a 2012 renegade 1000.. And a buddy of mine bought one identical to it! So I need to make a change... And he even bought the same wheels lol... Still want a clean look... Could y'all post some pics of yours... And will a 800 Rene graphics kit work on a 1000?!?!? Thanks for ur time fellas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new Rene! It's sad that your buddy picked the same bike & wheels. He must be starving for attention. Sorry I don't have a graphics kit to show you. I did paint my Brute last winter. It was a pain, but I get a few comments when I take it places. It's a lot cheaper to paint one than to buy a graphics kit, I know that for sure.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I've thought about painting it but i still want the OEM can am stickers.. I don't want to put some homemade cut stickers on it. I want it to still look clean ya know


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

There are some pretty good looking renegade graphic kits on ebay for around $150, many different styles to choose from.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

AMRRacing dot com has a huge selection and they are quad specific. I got an Ed Hardy design for my wifes XMR and they are very high quality kits.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Not trying to jack threads but are any of the wraps for atvs any count? The full vinyl wraps.


----------



## DownSouthBrute (Jan 2, 2012)

all the ones ive seen are kinda OUT THERE as in like with faces and skulls and stuff.. i jus want a clean look..will a set of the white 800 plastics fit on a 1000?


----------

